# Cape Point Special Oceanmaster



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

I have an Oceanmaster factory Cape Point Special that is very lightly used. Added X flock to the bare blank to prevent scratching while in rod holders and on truck.
Rod is in excellent condition. I will add/text pictures later today.

$125. Will be in Wilmington area this weekend and can meet. Do not want to ship at this time. Thanks.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

Is this rod still available?


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes. I have not been able to get pictures, but will make time after 5 today.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Picture of X Flock added and Drum decal added.
View attachment 59977


Picture of reel seat.
View attachment 59979


Picture where reel clamps to back of blank.
View attachment 59981


Reduced the size of bottom cap to fit smaller rod holders.
View attachment 59983


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Rod tip and top of bottom half of rod.
View attachment 59985


Another picture of top of the bottom half of the rod.
View attachment 59987


Light wear on shrink wrap in rod rack, which is why I added the X flock to protect the bare blank.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking at the rod cosmetically, the deep blue finish shows more scratches than I thought. Rod is in Excellent physical condition for fishing, only very lightly used-9/10. Cosmetically, its probably more like very good condition 8/10.

Live near Salisbury, NC. Willing to meet up within reason. Have a friend (ThumbBurner) going to Hatteras during May 4th weekend. He would be willing to deliver it for me. Priced reduced to $115 for cosmetics.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll try again on pictures.

Picture of X Flock added and Drum decal added.








Picture of reel seat.








Picture where reel clamps to back of blank.








Reduced the size of bottom cap to fit smaller rod holders.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If your heading to Wilmington any time soon I'll take it


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

OK KingFisher. Let me check with the wife. She may be headed that way to help move her daughter back from UNCW. Not this weekend but the next. 
Would that work?


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Rod is still available.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

One last attempt before going to another board.

I will be in Oak Island this weekend. Willing to meet someone near there. Price will be $100.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

No longer available. Please lock thread.


----------

